# applying American Apparel wholesale account



## uchibbong (Feb 19, 2010)

hi guy 
just sent a American Apparel wholesale account application by email 3 days ago.
but still there's no reply from AA.
Does anyone know how long it takes..? or just call them tmmr right away?

just filled out .. will be decorated with illust, logo... etc..


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

AA has limited their wholesale accounts to decorators and distributors only. So if you are an indy brand, you can't buy direct, you need to purchase through a print shop or third party distributor.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Our account took about a week..


----------



## Stapozi Creation (Feb 20, 2010)

fat kat- do you need a business license number or tax id number to start an aa wholesale account?


----------



## SchmoopyDesign (Feb 12, 2010)

uchibbong said:


> hi guy
> just sent a American Apparel wholesale account application by email 3 days ago.
> but still there's no reply from AA.
> Does anyone know how long it takes..? or just call them tmmr right away?
> ...


I've been waiting to hear back from them since I applied on Wednesday. Looks like it is taking longer than the 1 -2 days that they state.


----------



## SunnyBlack (May 20, 2010)

kimura-mma said:


> AA has limited their wholesale accounts to decorators and distributors only. So if you are an indy brand, you can't buy direct, you need to purchase through a print shop or third party distributor.


any suggestions?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

American Apparel | Wholesale T-Shirts | Made in USA


----------



## SunnyBlack (May 20, 2010)

yall are trippin!!!

i applied, showed them some designs, and they hooked it up. 
replied to me within the same day and would reply to my inquiries within a day via email.
very helpful and understanding, especially throughout the application process.
this was less than a week ago.
i think its all about building bridges and not sounding like a newbie.
yall had me thinking it wouldnt happen. maybe it made success that much sweeter. maybe some haters around here....?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

SunnyBlack said:


> yall are trippin!!!
> 
> i applied, showed them some designs, and they hooked it up.
> replied to me within the same day and would reply to my inquiries within a day via email.
> ...


It's important to remember that not everyone will have the same experiences as you have. The member starting the thread shared their experience which just happens to be different than yours. That doesn't make someone a hater. 

I think it's easier to order American Apparel from TSC Apparel Collection or Sun Apparel - same styles, more flexible minimums and very competitive pricing.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

Rodney...you are the man..!!! I love how you set that hater in his place..!!


----------



## OldeLady (May 22, 2010)

hahaha............


-- Olde Lady


----------



## SunnyBlack (May 20, 2010)

"if you're an Indy brand you can't buy direct" was the statement I was referring to when hating was mentioned...cause that's false. I'm living proof. it's not cool to see people stating garbage as fact when most of us are here to learn and grow...not dishearten and spew pessimism. you feel me?


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

See **** apply for a re-sellers license, see **** apply for AA, see **** get approved. You feel me..?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

SunnyBlack said:


> "if you're an Indy brand you can't buy direct" was the statement I was referring to when hating was mentioned...cause that's false. I'm living proof. it's not cool to see people stating garbage as fact when most of us are here to learn and grow...not dishearten and spew pessimism. you feel me?


I stand corrected. I sincerely appreciate you setting the record straight on the subject.

As for "hating," "stating garbage as fact" and "dishearten and spew pessimism," I legitimately believed what I stated was correct. There was no malicious intent on my part. Now that we have living proof that I was wrong, I would like to apologize to anyone effected by my misinformation.

On the bright side, I take pleasure in knowing I made someone elses success that much sweeter. So for that, SunnyBlack, I thank you!


----------



## OldeLady (May 22, 2010)

SunnyBlack said:


> "if you're an Indy brand you can't buy direct" was the statement I was referring to when hating was mentioned...cause that's false. I'm living proof. it's not cool to see people stating garbage as fact when most of us are here to learn and grow...not dishearten and spew pessimism. you feel me?



SunnyBlack,

You were misunderstood by many and I don't think that this is your first time. The tone in your language was a little bit "cocky" and there seemed to be a lot of testosterone floating around and they do not appreciate that. 

-- Olde Lady


----------

